# Jackson Audio Modular Fuzz, what's the verdict?



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So, who's been using the modular Fuzz from Jackson Audio? Do the number of controls make it versatile or just too complicated? What if you only want a Face Fuzz type with the COB in a single enclosure with separate foot switches, is this the best option?

And how's the clean up on the fuzz?


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I only have the stock modules so far, but I really really like it. The octave circuit on its own is great for starters. I've had a ton of fuzzes before, but never a fuzz face style and I have to say I love it. The lower gain on the FF is great. I really like the versatility, but I also really appreciate that I can get a great sound without spending a ton of time twiddling knobs.
I did "modify" the enclosure through some cleverly placed velcro so I don't need to unscrew the stupid case, or even take the base off my board, to be able to swap modules and get at the internal pots.
Overall, really loving the pedal. Need to try out the other modules though.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

neldom said:


> I only have the stock modules so far, but I really really like it. The octave circuit on its own is great for starters. I've had a ton of fuzzes before, but never a fuzz face style and I have to say I love it. The lower gain on the FF is great. I really like the versatility, but I also really appreciate that I can get a great sound without spending a ton of time twiddling knobs.
> I did "modify" the enclosure through some cleverly placed velcro so I don't need to unscrew the stupid case, or even take the base off my board, to be able to swap modules and get at the internal pots.
> Overall, really loving the pedal. Need to try out the other modules though.


Good to hear you like it! I've been researching octave fuzz pedals for a while now and this seems to be the only good option with separate switches in the smaller enclosure. 

Can the fuzz get big, warm and woolly sounding? I'm not a huge fan of cutting fuzz but I guess it's good to have that versatility there. 

Oh and what's the mod you did to make it easy to change out modules?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Any other opinions on this fuzz? I know a few were sold here before. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

I wouldn't say it was a bad pedal, but I didn't think it did anything as good as just straight up versions of fuzz faces, tone benders, muffs, etc. 

Jack of all trades, master of none type of a situation. Frankly I feel the same about everything of theirs I've tried; really not that impressed by any of it at the price tags attached.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Jaime said:


> I wouldn't say it was a bad pedal, but I didn't think it did anything as good as just straight up versions of fuzz faces, tone benders, muffs, etc.
> 
> Jack of all trades, master of none type of a situation. Frankly I feel the same about everything of theirs I've tried; really not that impressed by any of it at the price tags attached.


Hmm well I guess the problem remains the same then for me. Finding a good fuzz face with a separate octave switch that's in a smaller enclosure like the Jackson Audio...


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> Hmm well I guess the problem remains the same then for me. Finding a good fuzz face with a separate octave switch that's in a smaller enclosure like the Jackson Audio...


If your priorities are having all that stuff and functionality and the Jackson is ticking all those boxes then I don't think you'll be disappointed. There's no denying Jackson pack a ton of features into their standard sized enclosures. 

If you're looking for a top shelf FF circuit first and foremost, then you're absolutely better off with one of the dozens of other offerings. It's a matter of what's most important to you in this case, IMO.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

My priority is just trying to find a good fuzz face with a separate octave switch in a smaller enclosure. I honestly don't need all that EQ and flexibility of the JA fuzz. Just the fact that it isn't huge and has a separate octave switch. Can't seem to find any other options...


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> My priority is just trying to find a good fuzz face with a separate octave switch in a smaller enclosure. I honestly don't need all that EQ and flexibility of the JA fuzz. Just the fact that it isn't huge and has a separate octave switch. Can't seem to find any other options...


I think it's the only FF w/ octave that I've seen around now that I think about it. I've got a SUF Demogorgan Deluxe with an octave, but that's a Big Muff variant. Also, the Earthquaker Hoof Reaper is a great pedal with separate octave switch, but it's also a Muff-ish fuzz on one side and Tone Bender on the other.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Try looking at the Gup Tech website. 

He has a Sunface with a Green Ringer in a regular enclosure for $190. 

I have his Rotobone clone and I'm pretty impressed. Sounds great. Look for the laser etched version.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

fretzel said:


> Try looking at the Gup Tech website.
> 
> He has a Sunface with a Green Ringer in a regular enclosure for $190.
> 
> I have his Rotobone clone and I'm pretty impressed. Sounds great. Look for the laser etched version.


That looks interesting! And nicely priced! It's not as "versatile" as the Jackson Audio but that's probably not a bad thing in my case. I've put up my Fuzz Fella for sale right. I'll wait to see if a JA Fuzz pops up for sale otherwise I might just go for this. I wish there was a sound clip though...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> That looks interesting! And nicely priced! It's not as "versatile" as the Jackson Audio but that's probably not a bad thing in my case. I've put up my Fuzz Fella for sale right. I'll wait to see if a JA Fuzz pops up for sale otherwise I might just go for this. I wish there was a sound clip though...


If you dig around you can find one for the green ringer and one for the phoque. The pedal I bought had two vids. One by the builder and another one by someone else that was lengthier. The Clippy is what I bought. I've been eyeing his Fun Moth, which is the Phoque with a Range Master. Although I believe this one may be a Sun Lion if I recall correctly.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

fretzel said:


> If you dig around you can find one for the green ringer and one for the phoque. The pedal I bought had two vids. One by the builder and another one by someone else that was lengthier. The Clippy is what I bought. I've been eyeing his Fun Moth, which is the Phoque with a Range Master. Although I believe this one may be a Sun Lion if I recall correctly.


How's the octave of a COB different from a green ringer?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not 100 percent sure TBH. Green Ringer predates it I believe. 

If you have a little room on your board you could try the Pigtronix Octava. Gives you another flavour of fuzz and/or octave in a micro pedal format.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

fretzel said:


> I'm not 100 percent sure TBH. Green Ringer predates it I believe.
> 
> If you have a little room on your board you could try the Pigtronix Octava. Gives you another flavour of fuzz and/or octave in a micro pedal format.


Ahh well I'll do some more research and see what I can find. Honestly, I don't have any room on my board. That's why I'm selling the chasetone fuzz to make room. I usually sell a pedal before I get a new one.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I do the opposite. Buy the new one and decide which one I like better. Then I don't sell the old one. LOL


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

fretzel said:


> I do the opposite. Buy the new one and decide which one I like better. Then I don't sell the old one. LOL


Hahahahaha oohhh man, this is the life I want.


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

I've had one for a couple of months now and am still fiddling... haven't touched the internal pots yet. I've got the page mark ii module installed and really like it for aggressive leads.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

phunkymunky said:


> I've had one for a couple of months now and am still fiddling... haven't touched the internal pots yet. I've got the page mark ii module installed and really like it for aggressive leads.


Nice! Well if you ever decide to move it on, I may be looking for it haha


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

Ha ha... noted. For now, I'm still enjoying it, but who knows!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

phunkymunky said:


> Ha ha... noted. For now, I'm still enjoying it, but who knows!


Just kidding haha Anyway, how're you finding the octave side?


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

I like it a lot better with the modern fuzz plugin (or the classic one). With the tonebender-style page mark ii, I find it really affects the EQ in a way that makes it difficult to use each side independently. I basically have them both on or both off.


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

I may very well put the modern fuzz unit back in. It was the one I thought that I would like the least, but so far the opposite has been true!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> Hmm well I guess the problem remains the same then for me. Finding a good fuzz face with a separate octave switch that's in a smaller enclosure like the Jackson Audio...


Are you sure you're not looking for an Octafuzz?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> Are you sure you're not looking for an Octafuzz?


Yeap, sure


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeap, sure


So you don't want a fuzz face with an octave switch? I'm so confused.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> So you don't want a fuzz face with an octave switch? I'm so confused.


 Fuzz face with a COB (clean octave blend)


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> Fuzz face with a COB (clean octave blend)


Ah, I misunderstood. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> Ah, I misunderstood. Sorry about the confusion.


No worries!


----------

